# Teaser Bait



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm brand new to trolling and trying to figure out as much as I can before I go out next. I've been reading up about Trolling techniques and there are a couple things I haven't been able to find answers for. All the recent threads I've read from you guys have been VERY helpful but it looks to me, and correct me if I'm wrong, like you guys are using 1 teaser up close. The articles I found online talk about putting one inline teaser in front of each lure to simulate your lure chasing this baitfish. The idea they gave for this is that even when these fish aren't feeding, seeing their usual prey going after lunch will cause a bite based on competitiveness. 



I also found a thread one of you posted just the other day with a diagram,(very nice for a rookie like myself) but I saw no inline teasers and if I remember correctly, just one near the stern.



Any help would be greatly appreciated, and much of the terminology like spreaders, wood plugs, ext. is pretty greek to me so please try to remember that I'm pretty ignorant to much of these ideas. I try to figure these things out by myself but most of the information you find is advertisements and bias. I'd hate to run out and buy a bunch of junk I don't need (which I've done before) and still do it wrong. 



If I ever get the basic setup down I'd be able to tweak it enough to make it work but jumping in without a clue can be pretty confusing and mistakes can be expensive. Some of these lures are over $100 each. If I bought 7 of these things and found out I only needed one I'd blow a gasket. :reallycrying(if the wife didn't kill me first). :doh:doh



Thanks in advance fellas and hope to see you out there. :bowdownI'll be the one with a bunch of tangled up lines scratching his head and kicking his boat.. :banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------

